# Erfahrung Uferangeln Thailand



## grizzly88 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen im Uferangeln(Salzwasser) in Thailand gemacht und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben? Speziell geht es in den Ort Khao Lak. Was für Köder setzt man ein (Wobbler, Gufi, Blinker) und welches Gerät sollte eingesetzt werden?

Gruß


----------



## knaacki2000 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung Uferangeln Thailand*

Hallo,
ich war im letzten Jahr in kao lak und muss Dir leider sagen, dass Du das Angeln vom Ufer aus vergessen kannst. Kleine Fische sind Mangelware, große erst recht. Wenn Du dort fischen willst nimm Dir ein Boot - die Touren für´s kleine Programm (Little Big Game) kosten nicht viel und mit ein wenig Glück fängst Du Bonitos, Stachelmakrelen, Barakudas etc. - sogar Sails werden regelmäßig gefangen.

Ach ja, wenn Du es doch vom Ufer aus mal probieren möchtest dann mach es wie die Einheimischen. Mit Naturköder kurz nach Sonnenuntergang- in die Brandungszone geworfen. Aber Vorsicht - der ein oder andere Fisch hat unangenehme Stacheln!


----------



## huuwi (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung Uferangeln Thailand*

wann bist du in kao lak.
beste moeglichkeit wurde schon erwaehnt, mach eine boots tour.
ausgangsort ist tap la moo, etwa 20min von kl entfernt. etwa 3sm von der hafeneinfahrt fangen die FAD's an, haben die commercial ausgelegt. dorado's muessten eigentlich immer gehen.
viel spass
huuwi


----------

